# Do little man and woman who use hormones or fertility to get pregnant



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

The reason I'm asking is because the dad and mom on Little People, Big World.

Thank you.


----------



## tarahsolazy (Jan 26, 2004)

People with Achondroplasia (what the mom on that show has), and Diastrophic Dysplasia (what the dad has), have normal fertility. So, they have the same chances as anyone else. Most Little People with those types of dwarfisms make their babies the same way as most other people.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

If you are wondering because she has twins - they were conceived naturally.

And I really do think they prefer the words Little People rather than dwarf, thus the name of the show.

Keri


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Tarah and Keri,

Thank you for your responses and wasn't sure how phase it.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I think just like averaged size people some of them can get pregnant and some need help.

I do know that the Mom on LPBW got pregnant all three times naturally - including the twin pregnancy.
There is another show with little people and one of the moms conceived two children naturally and they adopted a daughter from Russia that is also a little person.

Keri


----------



## gentlebirthmothr (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi*
I think just like averaged size people some of them can get pregnant and some need help.

I do know that the Mom on LPBW got pregnant all three times naturally - including the twin pregnancy.
There is another show with little people and one of the moms conceived two children naturally and they adopted a daughter from Russia that is also a little person.

Keri

Keri,

Thank you, again for your response.


----------

